# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Press Freedom

## Blurock

How independent will Independent Newspapers be after the takeover by Sekunjalo? 

INMSA is the biggest newspaper publisher in South Africa, with 18 titles, including The Star, Cape Times and Pretoria News. IOL is the digital division of INMSA. 10% of shares will be allocated to staff. If it is about black empowerment and sharing of wealth - then good. Or is it a political move to manipulate the press - then the writing is on the wall!

The COSATU and some of its affiliates make up a large portion of Sekunjalo Independent Media's (SIM) shareholding. We may see a further shareholding/ investment of 20% placed with an unnamed Chinese consortium to fund assets which had been stripped by the previous (Irish) owners. Can we assume that this is tied to the Chinese authorities, and their push for a greater media presence in Africa as part of their soft diplomacy drive for influence in Africa? We know what China thinks of press freedom and freedom of speech.

Are we saying good bye to press freedom? (The New Age was ominously silent about Guptagate) The previous Nat government also tried to manipulate the press and improve their image by buying the Citizen newspaper. Is the ANC trying to do the same?  :Detective:

----------


## polpak

Around the world many news providers - particularly news papers, finding themselves stripped of value as they lose daily 
publication sales to online news, mostly free.

For a while comfort was claimed that not all had computers, questionable when price of computers were falling. 

King hit from the side as mobile phones started providing wireless, video and print content. 

Issue is now less press freedom, than efforts required to contain press, the distribution 
of news and opinion.

Community efforts bring about change, community disputes once easy to restrict to 
within a geographical area are now defeated by ability those involved to spread their
side of the story. 


Media reports news, as it happens, as fast as it happens.

Is now so easy to spread news...


Some media publishers fail in the struggle to survive, their money-trees vanishing.

Murdoch press restructures as attempt to survive. 

Others attempting to build closed subscription services,  need satisfy demand for content of value to users. 


There are pluses for SA, 

Broadcasting of news is now wider and less expensive; 

Receiving news (to read, listen or view) requires devices which fast becoming affordable.

Following relevant news remains critical part of wide-stream education process, perhaps more important with new media. 


Cost of providing education is dropping, as more and more education is available online.

Schools do remain of critical importance for basic literacy and numeracy. 

However once this achieved most motivated students able to educate themselves. 

Motivated is most important.

Ability for people to educate themselves, each other,  through participation in education 
whether of selves or others, now depends more on internet connection than schools. 


Is it a brave new world, or tower of babel ?

----------

AndyD (25-Jun-13), Dave A (25-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

In Africa a whole generation will get access to the internet without ever owning a PC. Everyone is moving to internet enabled cell phones and tablets which are more portable.

Social media is instrumental in spreading news, providing the local government does not restrict it as is happening in some countries.

----------


## Dave A

Doesn't COSATU have a big stake in e-tv?

----------


## vieome

Great Quotes

The conscious and intelligent manipulation of the organized habits and opinions of the masses is an important element in democratic society. Those who manipulate this unseen mechanism of society constitute an invisible government which is the true ruling power of our country. ...We are governed, our minds are molded, our tastes formed, our ideas suggested, largely by men we have never heard of. This is a logical result of the way in which our democratic society is organized. Vast numbers of human beings must cooperate in this manner if they are to live together as a smoothly functioning society. ...In almost every act of our daily lives, whether in the sphere of politics or business, in our social conduct or our ethical thinking, we are dominated by the relatively small number of persons...who understand the mental processes and social patterns of the masses. It is they who pull the wires which control the public mind.
― Edward L. Bernays, Propaganda 

The public is not cognizant of the real value of education, and does not realize that education as a social force is not receiving the kind of attention it has the right to expect in a democracy.
― Edward L. Bernays, Propaganda 

But being dependent, every day of the year and for year after year, upon certain politicians for news, the newspaper reporters are obliged to work in harmony with their news sources.
― Edward L. Bernays, Propaganda 

It is asked whether, in fact, the leader makes propaganda, or whether propaganda makes the leader. There is a widespread impression that a good press agent can puff up a nobody into a great man.
The answer is the same as that made to the old query as to whether the newspaper makes public opinion or whether public opinion makes the newspaper. There has to be fertile ground for the leader and the idea to fall on. But the leader also has to have some vital seed to sow. To use another figure, a mutual need has to exist before either can become positively effective. Propaganda is of no use to the politician unless he has something to say which the public, consciously or unconsciously, wants to hear.
― Edward L. Bernays, Propaganda

----------


## Dave A

> Propaganda is of no use to the politician unless he has something to say which the public, consciously or unconsciously, wants to hear.


That's a killer point right there. Although I'd substitute "majority" for "public."

----------


## Blurock

> Doesn't COSATU have a big stake in e-tv?


Correct, but COSATU is not the government, although they have a big say in what they expect from government.

----------


## Dave A

> Originally Posted by Dave A
> 
> 
> Doesn't COSATU have a big stake in e-tv?
> 
> 
> Correct, but COSATU is not the government, although they have a big say in what they expect from government.


Well, my point in raising that is there was no sign of COSATU meddling with editorial direction or control on e-tv News. So perhaps the following isn't cause for undue concern...




> The COSATU and some of its affiliates make up a large portion of Sekunjalo Independent Media's (SIM) shareholding.


... at least on the press freedom front.

In other aspects to consider, I've always seen COSATU's strategy of pursuing shareholdings in companies as a potential cause for inappropriate conflicts of interests on an owner vs worker representative level - but that's something rather different from press freedom concerns.

----------

Blurock (27-Jun-13)

----------


## polpak

What stops a major shareholder determined to meddle with same corporations best practice reporting ?


Need post so all read, hear, understand the "best practice" ideals, for all to measure selves and peers against. 


Often easier to consider what needs doing, by considering how others do similar things. 

Then ask where can this be done better ?  



With media ownership helps to report and discuss things like the UK investigations and hearings into Murdoch 
media alleged abusive or unlawful access to people's personal mobile phones as one extreme of going astray. 




Australia's Fairfax media became subject of media reports with Australia's wealthiest woman became a shareholder when  
refused a seat on their board due concerns she was not prepared to abide by the Fairfax established Codes of Conduct 
was raising concerns she may interfere perhaps restrict journalist's independence, proclaimed intent and ability to report  
then publish, news without fear or favour.    

Fairfax codes: 

http://www.fairfaxmedia.com.au/corpo...governance.dot


Australian Media independence was publicly under challenge:
http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/conte...3/s3753829.htm



Australia's ABC program MediaWatch is for critical examination of the media:  

http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/

From time to time they acknowledge to educate with examples of good journalism.


Any similar SA programs ?





Those wishing live in a perfect world, need start living as if their world already perfect, try fixing parts they come 
across which fail to meet expected standards.

----------


## vieome

I think in the age of social networking, cellphone network communications, freedom of the Press is not as important as it was in the past. We actually have situations where countries with no Press Freedom had revolutions spark from social networking. So my opinion Press freedom is the thinking of the past, as press freedom really lost its way with the emergence of Large Media corporations. The freedom we have to worry about in this new age is internet freedom, social networking freedom, cellphone communication freedom and protection of personal information freedom. The real dangers are social networks where the user becomes the product.   


Foot Note!
An Example on why press freedom is aged- Say in a given society with Press Freedom, and in that Freedom the Press Prints Negatives about Leaders, and by and large the majority ignore those negatives and continue to worship given Leaders. In a Press Free society there will always be 2 sides to the story, and the majority will always accept the side they want to be True.

----------


## Dave A

> I think in the age of social networking, cellphone network communications, freedom of the Press is not as important as it was in the past.


The trouble with social networking / social media is there isn't any significant pre-publication editorial control, which means most often information isn't up to "journalism" standards. (And yes, I concede that even "journalism" standards may vary and at times be of exceptionally dubious standard).

The hard fact of the matter is that while social networking / social media makes it very hard to suppress inconvenient truths, it's also very hard to suppress flagrant fiction too. Overall, this makes social media somewhat unreliable as a replacement for more structured news media. 

I really think we need both, and would see the demise of serious journalism via mainstream media structures as a significant loss to modern society.

----------

AndyD (27-Jun-13), Blurock (28-Jun-13), Mike C (28-Jun-13), pmbguy (07-Jul-13)

----------


## Blurock

What are your views on the Wikileaks and the latest disclosures by Snowden? Heros or rogues?

Are these guys acting in the interest of the people, who should be fully informed of everything their government does at all times, or are they actually assisting the forces of evil who are threatening the free world?

----------


## Dave A

> What are your views on the Wikileaks and the latest disclosures by Snowden? Heros or rogues?


Speaking for myself, a bit of both, probably - although I've yet to make up my mind on the true importance of Snowden's revelations in the grand scheme of things.

----------


## polpak

Countries with small problems turning them into bigger problems when try restrict online public discussion. 

Even China seems find responding, perhaps addressing, complaints is easier and cheaper than eliminating complaints.

----------

